# Inflación….estáis preparados?



## Muttley (19 Dic 2021)

Hoy en el canal hablamos de inflación.
Qué es, cómo se genera, cómo nos afecta y cómo nos va a afectar.
Y por supuesto…cómo defendernos para lo que viene.


----------



## Daviot (19 Dic 2021)

Lo que está claro es lo que mencionas en el vídeo que el dato de inflación está cocinado y manipulado. Dicen que es sobre el 6% oficial lo que significa que debe andar sobre el 12 o el 15% real.


----------



## Futilvago (19 Dic 2021)

Según Alternate Inflation Charts, andará por el 15% en EEUU


----------



## FranMen (19 Dic 2021)

Grande como siempre, me surgen muchas ideas:
-la inflación puede ser no sólo por incremento de M2 si no también por reducción de la oferta, véase una guerra, una catástrofe natural o el COVID que puede detener fábricas y transporte así que tenemos palos por los dos lados
-si el oro sube igual que M2 no es un buen negocio, simplemente conservarás poder adquisitivo
-bien el indice oro/plata, también el oro/platino que está muy por encima del 1/1 "ideal"
-el oro no paga impuestos, sólo transporte y comisión del vendedor o comisión del corredor. La vivienda paga muchos impuestos y mantenimientos de los que es difícil escapar


----------



## Registrador (19 Dic 2021)

Claro que estoy preparado, el Fiat justo para pagar las facturas, endeudado en Fiat y hasta las trancas con crypto. De esta fase de hiperinflación me retiro.


----------



## Muttley (19 Dic 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Grande como siempre, me surgen muchas ideas:
> -la inflación puede ser no sólo por incremento de M2 si no también por reducción de la oferta, véase una guerra, una catástrofe natural o el COVID que puede detener fábricas y transporte así que tenemos palos por los dos lados
> -si el oro sube igual que M2 no es un buen negocio, simplemente conservarás poder adquisitivo
> -bien el indice oro/plata, también el oro/platino que está muy por encima del 1/1 "ideal"
> -el oro no paga impuestos, sólo transporte y comisión del vendedor o comisión del corredor. La vivienda paga muchos impuestos y mantenimientos de los que es difícil escapar



muy buen comentario.
por partes.
Si, así es. Las guerras o desajustes graves producen inflación, pero normalmente se basan en lo mismo: endeudamiento para pagar los costes de la guerra. 
Hombre, si te fijas en la gráfica, hay muy poquitas cosas por encima del M2.Y el oro es una muy clara.
El platino es grandísima opción como ya he comentado en varios vídeos. 
La vivienda en alquiler paga renta, cosa que el oro no. Pero claro para entrar hay que tener 50 o 60k sueltos y recursos para responder frente a una hipoteca.


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2021)

Agua Bronchales de Mercadona. Antes en botella de 2 litros, ahora al mismo precio, botella de 1,5 litros.


----------



## FranMen (19 Dic 2021)

Con el oro y la gráfica me refería precisamente a eso, el oro lo está haciendo de forma correcta (ni bien ni mal) como dices replica a M2, muchos otros lo están haciendo peor, habría que saber en cuáles es una aberración y tendrán que pegar un subidón para alinearse a M2. Por ejemplo alimentos, claro que también habrá que ver en cuáles de estos es posible invertir (quién sepa futuros).
También lo digo por los que machacan con que el oro ha subido poco, que tiene que subir más. El oro subirá en tanto en cuanto se imprima más con lo cual lo comido por lo servido (con el fiat perderíamos). Muchos no ven que el oro ya se adelantó a la inflación que está viniendo ahora


----------



## juli (19 Dic 2021)

Jodó, @Mutley, ké nivelón de canal .

Enhorawena , hombre...


----------



## Santogrial (20 Dic 2021)

Cada día mejor compañero, se agradece tu labor .


----------



## Fortheface (20 Dic 2021)

Una maravilla poder ver ese video, gracias.


----------



## max power (20 Dic 2021)

Muy bueno, D. Un crack.


----------



## Registrador (20 Dic 2021)

La criptomoneda que mas tengo ahora (hex) ha subido un 20% en 24 horas no digo na. Y llevo un 500% de beneficios en 6 meses, sin contar el staking.


----------



## Registrador (20 Dic 2021)

Tradear es de gilipollas. Buy and Hold. No puedes tener mejor reserva de valor que hex (depósitos a plazo fijo sin intermediarios, 14% de interés anual)


----------



## ElMayoL (20 Dic 2021)

Del 1 al 10… como veis de loco pedir 6 mil pavos a un 3% de interés y con eso cargarme de oro y plata?


----------



## Registrador (20 Dic 2021)

Sabes lo que es stakear?


----------



## Muttley (20 Dic 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Del 1 al 10… como veis de loco pedir 6 mil pavos a un 3% de interés y con eso cargarme de oro y plata?



El oro y la plata no se compran a crédito.
Si sólo puedes 50 euros, cómprate dos onzas de plata física 999.


----------



## Vaross (20 Dic 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Del 1 al 10… como veis de loco pedir 6 mil pavos a un 3% de interés y con eso cargarme de oro y plata?



Donde dices a un 3% de interés? Del 1 al 10, lo veo un 8 mínimo


----------



## ElMayoL (20 Dic 2021)

Ojo, que una inflación desbocada podría dejar ese 3% en una broma. 
aunque siendo pragmático… no veo inflaciones bestiales q lleven el oro y la plata a Júpiter…


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (20 Dic 2021)

Hay más dinero que productos por lo que los productos cuestan más.

Cierto es que hay que evitar poner más dinero en circulación, especialmente dado que su incremento se debe a la falta de control del gasto gubernamental.

Pero también hay que aumentar la producción y para ello hay que trabajar.

Recordemos pues cuantas veces se llora en los foros pidiendo paguitas (mayor gasto) y despreciando al empresario/trabajador (remero).


----------



## Vaross (20 Dic 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Ojo, que una inflación desbocada podría dejar ese 3% en una broma.
> aunque siendo pragmático… no veo inflaciones bestiales q lleven el oro y la plata a Júpiter…



El préstamo a un 3% para 6000 serían 6180, compensa si lo consigues


----------



## FranMen (20 Dic 2021)

Tenga en cuenta que al comprar le van a endiñar un 5% y al vender probablemente otro 5%. Si fuera sólo el préstamo bien pero súmele otro 10%, lo único bueno es que es un gasto único y el interés es anual hasta que venda. Yo calcularía 3 años para recuperar pérdidas a lo que hay que sumar el esfuerzo y el riesgo de que no se cumpla


----------



## ueee3 (20 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Hoy en el canal hablamos de inflación.
> Qué es, cómo se genera, cómo nos afecta y cómo nos va a afectar.
> Y por supuesto…cómo defendernos para lo que viene.



Resumen de empresas en las que invertir?


----------



## Registrador (20 Dic 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Del 1 al 10… como veis de loco pedir 6 mil pavos a un 3% de interés y con eso cargarme de oro y plata?



11


----------



## ElMayoL (20 Dic 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> 11



Jajajajaj. Thanks.


----------



## ajmens (20 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Resumen de empresas en las que invertir?



Dentro de las empresas españolas la que mejor puede encarar la inflación en mi opinión es Ebro Foods, lo expongo:

Lider Mundial en venta de arroz y segundo en pasta.
Demanda inelástica con la variación de precios (nadie puede dejar de comer productos de 1º necesidad)
Muy internacionalizada, España solo supone un 8% de su mercado.
Su negocio surfea la inflación ya que la repercute directamente a su cliente final (nosostros).
Negocio muy fácil de automatizar (no tiene que subir salarios), acaba de abrir una nueva planta automatizada.
Dividendos constantes y sólidos.
Los propietarios están comprando como locos (mirar siguiente enlace) Ebro Foods SA Insider Trading Activity
Negocio participado por el Estado a través del SEPI (Intereses estratégicos)
Los accionistas mayoritarios (entre ellos los March) cuentan con el 75% de la empresa, pocas acciones en flotacion en bolsa, por lo que es muy estable.
Acaban de pagar a sus empleados con acciones (nadie paga así a sus empleados si espera que baje en bolsa en breve o si espera una OPA).
Cierres de las Hostelería y Restauración (no venden a ese sector sino al consumido final en el hogar)
Desde luego no sirve para dar el pelotazo (negocio muy estable) pero creo que para blindarse frente a la inflación es mejor opción que el oro.

¿Se os ocurre alguna mejor nacional, o internacional?


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Dic 2021)

Me ha encantado la parte de que la inflación, siendo la media de la subida de los diferentes bienes, es imposible que sea la línea que menos crece de todas.

Buen programa!


----------



## Nelsonvigum (21 Dic 2021)

ajmens dijo:


> Dentro de las empresas españolas la que mejor puede encarar la inflación en mi opinión es Ebro Foods, lo expongo:
> 
> Lider Mundial en venta de arroz y segundo en pasta.
> Demanda inelástica con la variación de precios (nadie puede dejar de comer productos de 1º necesidad)
> ...



Del paquibex las 2 que me gustan para estar a largo son enagas y ree, no necesariamente en ese orden. Son estratégicas, prácticamente monopolistas, más estables de cotización que un tentempié, de las más dividenderas del Ibex y forman parte de la cartera del tito Amancio el sastre.

Lo malo? Ahora mismo están caras (para como estaban hace 1 año o más, puede que no caras teniendo en cuenta lo anterior).

Es solo mi opinión no pro.


----------



## ajmens (21 Dic 2021)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> Del paquibex las 2 que me gustan para estar a largo son enagas y ree, no necesariamente en ese orden. Son estratégicas, prácticamente monopolistas, más estables de cotización que un tentempié, de las más dividenderas del Ibex y forman parte de la cartera del tito Amancio el sastre.
> 
> Lo malo? Ahora mismo están caras (para como estaban hace 1 año o más, puede que no caras teniendo en cuenta lo anterior).
> 
> Es solo mi opinión no pro.



El problema de REE es que sus ingresos no se actualizan con la inflacion ya que vienen determinados por real decreto y el mismo se actualiza cada ciertos años. Lo se porque es la primera opcion que mire para defenderme de la inflación pero la descarte por este motivo y por ser un nido de enchufados.
Supongo que Enagas le pasa 3/4 de lo mismo


----------



## Garrafón (22 Dic 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Claro que estoy preparado, el Fiat justo para pagar las facturas, endeudado en Fiat y hasta las trancas con crypto. De esta fase de hiperinflación me retiro.



Toda la razón, yo hago lo mismo.
Se puede complementar con bienes raices y algo de oro de inversión, pero las criptomonedas son el presente y el futuro, no hay mas.


----------



## janjononas (22 Dic 2021)

Vaross dijo:


> El préstamo a un 3% para 6000 serían 6180, compensa si lo consigues



Eso sería solo, si lo pagas en un año y sin más comisiones


----------



## JulaiRastrez (22 Dic 2021)

¿Quién es el narrador en el vídeo?
¿Es José Luis Cava? Se le parece.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2021)

ajmens dijo:


> Dentro de las empresas españolas la que mejor puede encarar la inflación en mi opinión es Ebro Foods, lo expongo:
> 
> Lider Mundial en venta de arroz y segundo en pasta.
> Demanda inelástica con la variación de precios (nadie puede dejar de comer productos de 1º necesidad)
> ...



Viscofan


----------



## ajmens (22 Dic 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Viscofan



Puedes exponer la idea? En ese caso a largo plazo me preocupa que la agenda 2030 limite el consumo de carne...


----------



## ElMayoL (22 Dic 2021)

janjononas dijo:


> Eso sería solo, si lo pagas en un año y sin más comisiones



no. los prestamos de ing son así. tengo uno para el coche y es al 3,5% a 5 años


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2021)

ajmens dijo:


> Puedes exponer la idea? En ese caso a largo plazo me preocupa que la agenda 2030 limite el consumo de carne...



No porque estoy desde el móvil. Pero vamos que tesis de inversión de viscofan hay a decenas en foros y blogs.

Son los number guan de los envoltorios.


----------



## Muttley (22 Dic 2021)

JulaiRastrez dijo:


> ¿Quién es el narrador en el vídeo?
> ¿Es José Luis Cava? Se le parece.



No. Soy yo.


----------



## JulaiRastrez (22 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> No. Soy yo.



Tiene usted un "deje" similar.
Mi enhorabuena por explicar de manera sencilla y entendible para todos conceptos básicos de hoy día.
Empecé a ver el vídeo de Basilea y, aunque hay cosas que no comparto, resulta más que interesante, puesto que hay otras muchas cosas que desconocía al respecto.
Gracias por sus aportaciones, es otra forma de pelea.


----------



## Muttley (22 Dic 2021)

JulaiRastrez dijo:


> Tiene usted un "deje" similar.
> Mi enhorabuena por explicar de manera sencilla y entendible para todos conceptos básicos de hoy día.
> Empecé a ver el vídeo de Basilea y, aunque hay cosas que no comparto, resulta más que interesante, puesto que hay otras muchas cosas que desconocía al respecto.
> Gracias por sus aportaciones, es otra forma de pelea.



Muchísimas gracias por seguir el canal. 
En todos los casos se trata de dar información para el ciudadano de a pie y por su puesto valoraciones independientes (no estoy a sueldo de nadie en esto, ni debo nada a nadie, con lo que me expreso libremente).
Este canal es un hobby. 
Estar de acuerdo en todo? Pues espero que no, porque se trata de fomentar el debate.
Yo encantado de que me den ideas o nuevas perspectivas que no he considerado.


----------



## reconvertido (22 Dic 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Tradear es de gilipollas. Buy and Hold. No puedes tener mejor reserva de valor que hex (depósitos a plazo fijo sin intermediarios, 14% de interés anual)



¿Qué es hex?
¿Una cripto?


----------



## Registrador (22 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Qué es hex?
> ¿Una cripto?



Hex es una cripto que te permite hacer depósitos a plazo fijo sin intermediarios y sin ningún tipo de documentación o kyc. Los depósitos son desde 1 día hasta 15 años. Los intereses varían pero siguen la norma racional de que cuánto más depósites y cuánto más tiempo lo hagas más interes recibes.

Lleva funcionado más de 2 años sin ningún tipo de problema.

hex.com


----------



## FranMen (23 Dic 2021)

'Real' Interest Rates: The Missing Puzzle Piece The Mainstream Is Ignoring | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## FranMen (27 Dic 2021)

Ahora entiendo mejor el ejemplo de la pizza





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Muttley (27 Dic 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Ahora entiendo mejor el ejemplo de la pizza
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Óleo sobre lienzo.
Imposible vender al mismo precio en Manhattan con los hard assets disparados:
-Alquileres
-Productos de alimentación 
-Productos manufacturados

y además:
-Salarios de blue collars 
-Energía


----------



## Muttley (25 Ene 2022)

Inflación: demostración práctica.


----------



## Muttley (10 Feb 2022)

Inflación 
7,5% oficial 

Cuánto será la de verdad?


----------



## frankie83 (10 Feb 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Óleo sobre lienzo.
> Imposible vender al mismo precio en Manhattan con los hard assets disparados:
> -Alquileres
> -Productos de alimentación
> ...



Una loncha de pizza es tan cara que no sé porque la gente compra esas cosas cuando una pizza ENTERA valdrá a lo sumo 3/4 euros


----------



## frankie83 (10 Feb 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Inflación
> 7,5% oficial
> 
> Cuánto será la de verdad?



Justo hoy he comprado un kitkat en el trabajo de 41g que estaba antes de navidad a 0,55

Lo han puesto a 0’80

menos mal que he acumulado grasa de sobra y puedo hacer dieta prolongada


----------



## juli (10 Feb 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Inflación
> 7,5% oficial
> 
> Cuánto será la de verdad?



Muttley ...adivina adivinanza :

Con una hiperinflación declarada ( imo, muchísimo más cercana de lo k el personal cree, DADO EL NIVEL DE DEUDA GLOBAL )...ké necesitaría un sector crypto demasiado novedoso k pese a poder representar valor operativo innegable...carecería de valor intrínseco a nivel social por razones culturales, históricas, etc ?

Pues simple : una referencia a la k anclarse con ese valor intrínseco y esa certeza en la psike colectiva. 



O lo k es lo mismo : Si el fiat vale CERO...a ké se reduce su expresión en él ?

Y, finalmente : Ké hay ABSOLUTAMENTE DESVINCULADO DE SU EXPRESIÓN ESPONTÁNEA Y ADECUADA EN EL SISTEMA FIAT ? ( y por tanto, expresando VALOR en otros parámetros - Sep, sep...ésos "sociales, culturales, históricos", etc ...- ).


----------



## sebboh (10 Feb 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Inflación: demostración práctica.





últimamente le toca hacer video diario de lo bien que va el peso xD


----------



## Muttley (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## auricooro (11 Feb 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Agua Bronchales de Mercadona. Antes en botella de 2 litros, ahora al mismo precio, botella de 1,5 litros.



Pues bebe del grifo. Y si eres del sur pues te aguantas, bastante ahorráis en calefacción.


----------



## auricooro (11 Feb 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Hex es una cripto que te permite hacer depósitos a plazo fijo sin intermediarios y sin ningún tipo de documentación o kyc. Los depósitos son desde 1 día hasta 15 años. Los intereses varían pero siguen la norma racional de que cuánto más depósites y cuánto más tiempo lo hagas más interes recibes.
> 
> Lleva funcionado más de 2 años sin ningún tipo de problema.
> 
> hex.com



No hay impagos??


----------



## Registrador (11 Feb 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> No hay impagos??



No hay impagos porque ninguna persona te tiene que pagar tus intereses. Los intereses se pagan con nuevas monedas generadas por el sistema de manera automática. La moneda tiene una inflación del 3% anual y esa inflación solo se reparte entre la gente que hace staking. Es decir, a diferencia de las monedas FIAT donde las monedas nuevas se las llevan los bancos y los gobiernos (efecto Cantillon), en HEX las monedas nuevas se la llevan los usuarios que hacen staking. Es una idea genial, la inflacion en vez de joderte, trabaja para ti. Literalmente.

Las reglas del sistema son inmutables porque están incluidas en el smartcontract en Ethereum y nadie, ni siquiera el creador puedo modificar las reglas de HEX. Lo dicho una jodida genialidad.


----------



## auricooro (11 Feb 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> No hay impagos porque ninguna persona te tiene que pagar tus intereses. Los intereses se pagan con nuevas monedas generadas por el sistema de manera automática. La moneda tiene una inflación del 3% anual y esa inflación solo se reparte entre la gente que hace staking. Es decir, a diferencia de las monedas FIAT donde las monedas nuevas se las llevan los bancos y los gobiernos (efecto Cantillon), en HEX las monedas nuevas se la llevan los usuarios que hacen staking. Es una idea genial, la inflacion en vez de joderte, trabaja para ti. Literalmente.
> 
> Las reglas del sistema son inmutables porque están incluidas en el smartcontract en Ethereum y nadie, ni siquiera el creador puedo modificar las reglas de HEX. Lo dicho una jodida genialidad.



Joder, cuando me interesé por bitcoin y blockchain hace unos años era porque imaginaba que saldrían ideas originales de este tipo y alguna triunfaría. La verdad es que entre tanta complejidad técnica y monedas de perritos me he ido perdiendo un poco.

Entonces yo podría pedir un credito con Hex, o solo te pagan por tener el dinero ahí sin gastar? Si sabes de algún sitio donde haya buena información sobre este proyecto te lo agradecería mucho, me parece interesante.


----------



## Registrador (11 Feb 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Joder, cuando me interesé por bitcoin y blockchain hace unos años era porque imaginaba que saldrían ideas originales de este tipo y alguna triunfaría. La verdad es que entre tanta complejidad técnica y monedas de perritos me he ido perdiendo un poco.
> 
> Entonces yo podría pedir un credito con Hex, o solo te pagan por tener el dinero ahí sin gastar? Si sabes de algún sitio donde haya buena información sobre este proyecto te lo agradecería mucho, me parece interesante.



Que yo sepa no se pueden pedir créditos de Hex.

Sobre información abrí yo un hilo en agosto que pasó sin pena ni gloria, al parecer a la gente si no hay perros o monos no le interesan los proyectos.






HEX: Staking sin intermediarios y conservando tus claves privadas. Pelotazo


Las criptos se crearon para deshacerse de los intermediarios. En vez de eso, los exchanges están progresivamente ocupando el lugar de los bancos en el mundo fiat. Es inaceptable, y por eso y como veo que la gente parece desconocer que puedes hacer staking de cripto sin intermediarios os cuento...




www.burbuja.info





En la web del proyecto también te puedes informar hex.com (en inglés) y un grupo de telegram con 38.000 miembros:









HEX.COM


Voice chat is awesome, and someone broadcasts it on twitch.tv We PROMOTE HEX here. This is the PROMOTIONAL chat.




t.me


----------



## Muttley (13 Feb 2022)

Un 7,5% de media.
Solo el combustible un 40% más.
No sé Rick, me parece falso


----------



## IvanRios (13 Feb 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Un 7,5% de media.
> Solo el combustible un 40% más.
> No sé Rick, me parece falso




Lo extraño sería que ese 7'5 o cualquier dato de inflación que den se correspondiera con la realidad.

Como mínimo estará al doble.


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Feb 2022)

Para controlar la inflación deberían subir los intereses al 7%..... y eso es imposible. Se les ha escapado y ya no hay quien la pille


----------



## IvanRios (13 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Para controlar la inflación deberían subir los intereses al 7%..... y eso es imposible. Se les ha escapado y ya no hay quien la pille



En mi opinión es muy plausible que la idea fuera que se escapara y que se siga "escapando".


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Feb 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> En mi opinión es muy plausible que la idea fuera que se escapara y que se siga "escapando".



Si...no dan puntada sin hilo

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (28 Feb 2022)

Ya está aquiiiiiiiiiiiii (con musiquilla)









La inflación en España se dispara hasta el 7,4% en febrero y toca su mayor nivel en 33 años


La inflación ha marcado un nuevo pico para situarse en febrero en el 7,4% anual, el nivel más alto desde julio de 1989. Los datos adelantados este lunes por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE) reflejan la decimocuarta tasa anual positiva del Índice de Precios al Consumo (IPC).



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## jaimegvr (28 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Para controlar la inflación deberían subir los intereses al 7%..... y eso es imposible. Se les ha escapado y ya no hay quien la pille



Es lo que corresponde con esa inflacion. Si no lo hacen, la economia quedará destruida, y si lo hacen, subida de los tipos al 7%, la economia quedará destruida.

Hagan lo que hagan, EEUU y Europa estan jodidos.


----------



## cortatijeras (28 Feb 2022)

Estoy hasta preparado para morir, imagínate para un poco de inflacción


----------



## Heisenberg92 (28 Feb 2022)

Si tienes 40k como evitar perder?


----------



## jaimegvr (28 Feb 2022)

Heisenberg92 dijo:


> Si tienes 40k como evitar perder?



Oro y petroleo.


----------



## Heisenberg92 (28 Feb 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Oro y petroleo.



Oro físico?


----------



## Muttley (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Muttley (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## estupeharto (14 Abr 2022)

Creo que los suben, pero hoy no, mañana.


----------

